# turnout size



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Would it be wise to use a large peco to a medium on a crossover from main to a siding ? reason I ask I have a few large and med . Trying to use the large on the main and med on siding , but like I said how about on a cross over ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peco uses the 'large','medium'and 'small' designations in
lieu of radius degree. 'small' is somewhat near a #4,
so I would guess Medium to be near a #6 and the large
possibly an 8 or 10.

That being the case, It would seem that you would have difficulty matching the
different radius of large with that of a medium turnout in a typical
parallel track crossover situation. Have you tried them together?


Don


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you for the response

I tried them and would have to put a piece of trait track between I think the radius seems the same between the two. Just the points longer on the large ?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

if these are N scale then if they are the same code of rail then they are the same angle of diverge Code 55 is 10 degree while code 80 is 8 degree regardless of "size" of the tunout. I can't speak for HO ones as I have not used them


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Peco code 100 Ho


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a Peco chart that lists their code 100 turnouts.

http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=tempc100

Note that it uses the terms, small, medium, large and
the term radius connect to them.

To test the radius question:

Lay your 'medium' turnout on
top of your 'large'. According to the Peco chart
you should see a difference in the radius of
the diverting rails. There also would be 
a difference in the length.

Don


----------

